# 8x8???



## mazei (Mar 14, 2009)

Is this real?

My friend said someone he met at national service had this. According the that person, her father got it for her from Japan. As far as I know, this might just be some non-functional cube but it might be a prototype but I highly doubt that. None of us could actually get close to the cube to take a closer look but this picture is all we got. Legit?

Sorry for the lack of information.


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 14, 2009)

Isn't the V supposed to be in the middle? anyway, I'm calling fake on this.


----------



## idpapro (Mar 14, 2009)

im calling it real


----------



## bayne76 (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't think anyone can be positively sure about the origin of that particular cube. What I can say is that it is plausible that someone may have gotten their hands on an early release of the V-cube 8. The "8" is reported to be in-work along with several other new models.

Here is a link to the V-cube website showing plans for their future products

V-Cube Clicky


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 14, 2009)

I definitely don't think that someone has access to these in Japan, while the rest of the world doesn't. V-cubes released their products on the internet, and I know that Konstantinos wouldn't be releasing puzzles in Japan first.


----------



## bayne76 (Mar 14, 2009)

Master has a good point. Especially since V-cube is headquartered in Greece.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 14, 2009)

That looks shopped.


----------



## TomZ (Mar 14, 2009)

Shopped. That image has been scaled down to ridiculous quality, which is exactly what I would do if I wanted to hide edits.


----------



## Micael (Mar 14, 2009)

I can believe that Konstantinos did a prototype, but this story look fake to me too.


----------



## mazei (Mar 15, 2009)

I think its fake too. But I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Nukoca (Mar 15, 2009)

I think it's a fake. Notice that the two top middle edge pieces are in the same shape?


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 15, 2009)

i would say fake, just because there would probably have been a huge uproar all over here and other cubing sites if V cube began selling this to the public. plus there is no mention of it being available on the vcube website, or any videos of it on youtube (that i know of). i think v cube was making the v6b before going on to larger cubes anyway


----------



## Erik (Mar 16, 2009)

Soep soep soep! Foto soep (dutch for: foto soup, aka: shopped)
Makes no sense at all, V-Cubes would not do something like letting out some prototypes in Japan I think, clone is also highly unlikely. The V-cube sticker is even more suspicious (and especially on that place)


----------



## VP7 (Mar 16, 2009)

!! Fake !!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm going with fake... If you zoom in just over 150%, you can see that some of the pieces look suspiciously crooked....


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Mar 16, 2009)

If Verdes could revolutionize the 6x6 and 7x7 design, he could apply it to make an 8x8. Verdes Innovations claims to want use "V Cube Technology" to make 2x2 through 11x11 cubes (Yikes! a V Cube 11??????????)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 16, 2009)

rcnrcn927 said:


> If Verdes could revolutionize the 6x6 and 7x7 design, he could apply it to make an 8x8. Verdes Innovations claims to want use "V Cube Technology" to make 2x2 through 11x11 cubes (Yikes! a V Cube 11??????????)



We know that he CAN use his ideas to make an 8x8, we just don't think he has. Or at least not in this particular case.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 16, 2009)

It would take too much money and time and effort to make one, whoever doing this would be better off making thousands and selling them.

I did hear that whoever is making 6x6 and 7x7 v-cube knockoffs was planning to make a 9x9 (or 8x8, I don't remember) soon, before v-cubes was planning to.


----------



## mazei (Mar 17, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> rcnrcn927 said:
> 
> 
> > If Verdes could revolutionize the 6x6 and 7x7 design, he could apply it to make an 8x8. Verdes Innovations claims to want use "V Cube Technology" to make 2x2 through 11x11 cubes (Yikes! a V Cube 11??????????)
> ...



You do know that the patents are already out for every size of V-cubes,right?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 17, 2009)

Of course, well actually only from 2-11. What I was saying was that despite the fact that he can make an 8x8, nothing about this story indicates that he did.


----------



## deco122392 (Mar 17, 2009)

mazei said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > rcnrcn927 said:
> ...



yes the majority of cube enthusiests (most of the active members on this fourm) are aware of and have probably at one point or another the v cubes patents. just brings the question of weather this is photo shoped a fake(non functioning) a knock off (functioning) or just som silly whateverdoodle (ran out of things to say but was already using a list-like sentance)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Mar 17, 2009)

I call fake. If this was real, frank morris would be showing it off now.


----------



## Zaxef (Mar 17, 2009)

It's fake.. but I wish it wasn't ._.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 17, 2009)

WHY? It would be a knockoff!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 17, 2009)

Fake! Fake! Faaaaaaaaake!


----------



## Buggy793 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah, no legit. V-cube hasn't announced anything except that they are planning to make those products. I don't think so.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 17, 2009)

ok... thread is going nowhere. 



Closed


----------

